# Visio Hyperlinks gehen im PDF verloren



## ioneshock (20. Juli 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass ich ein Organigramm mit Verlinkungen auf den einzelnen Organisationseinheiten erstellen und dann im PDF und SWF Format verbreiten möchte.

Mein derzeitiger Lösungsansatz ist:

- Organigramm mit Hyperlinks auf den Shapes in MS VISIO erstellen
- PDF Druckertreiber für das PDF Format (FreePDF)
- Adobe FlashPaper für die Dokumente im SWF Format

Nur gehen mir die auf die Shapes gelegten Hyperlinks beim Druck in beide Formate verloren. 

Kennt jemand eine Methode wie ich die Links übernehmen kann? Oder kennt jemand eine ähnliche Methode, mit der ich solche Organigramme im PDF Format für den Versand und SWF für die Veröffentlichung im Web erstellen kann.

Dank im voraus

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Wolle2000 (7. August 2007)

Moin,

das Problem kenne ich, und habe leider auch keine Lösung. Als Ergänzung: Auch mit Acrobat 7.0 Pro geht das ganze nicht (vollständig). Hier klappt zwar die Übernahme von Links allerdings (bei mir) nur bis zum Dateinamen, d.h. z.B. Query-Strings werden leider abgeschnitten 

MfG

Wolle


----------



## ioneshock (11. August 2007)

Mmmh kann man nur für die Zukunft hoffen. Kann mir da einige Einsatzszenarien vorstellen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## pbch (17. Juni 2010)

Gibt es inzwischen Lösungen?
Stehe heute vor demselben Problem!

DANKE


----------

